# CO2 leak



## Majsa (7 Mar 2020)

I just noticed a small leak on my CO2Art regulator, not sure how it is called but it’s in the joint leading to the chamber with the adjustment knob and the pressure meters. It doesn’t look like I can tighten it myself. Any tips how to fix it? CO2Art video mentions sealing glue or Teflon tape, which would be better in this case (I’m not exactly a DIY person). Other ideas?


----------



## Alex C (7 Mar 2020)

Do you mean on the pipe between your CO2 bottle and your reg or between the regulator and solenoid?

Either way, I imagine your should be able to undo it with something like an adjustable spanner, you can then try adding a bit of ptfe tape to the joint and put it back together, that will hopefully do the trick

Have you contacted CO2art? I've heard their customer service is very good


----------



## Majsa (7 Mar 2020)

Thanks Alex. I mean the pipe between the bottle and the reg. It’s strange but I couldn’t find the leak again this afternoon. I’m sure it was there, and I’ve had issues with declining bubble rate for quite a while. I had just changed the CO2 bottle when I saw it first. I’ll close the bottle for the night just in case and check again tomorrow. If there are issues still I will raise a ticket at CO2Art.


----------



## Tankless (7 Mar 2020)

I had issues with my bubble rate declining. The issue was due to my Co2art Bazooka diffuser requiring higher pressure than the 40psi stated. I would set the bps to what I wanted it to but it would then drop to 1 bubble every three or four seconds. I now run it at a higher pressure and it works fine.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (7 Mar 2020)

Any section of the regulator that has threaded ports is prone to leak. Some say thread sealer is ideal because the Teflon tape can “clog” the regulator if it comes loose. I have never experienced that I truly believe if you thread the Teflon tightly in the opposite direction in which you screw in the thread, it won’t come undone and you’ll have a nice seal. If you don’t have tape or thread sealer on every port then yes your asking for a leak.


----------



## Majsa (8 Mar 2020)

I left the bottle and the solenoid closed overnight and the pressure had dropped somewhat, so the leak is there. I don’t have any tape in place. I just emailed CO2Art, let’s see what they recommend.


----------



## Alex C (8 Mar 2020)

Have you got the exact joint the leak is coming from? I.e is it the thread on the regulator side or the bottle side? 

If not, mix a bit of washing up liquid in water and put it on all the joints, put some pressure in the system and your should be able to spot the exact source of the leak as it will bubble away.

Might be worth doing the whole system in case there's more than one


----------



## Majsa (8 Mar 2020)

Alex C said:


> Have you got the exact joint the leak is coming from? I.e is it the thread on the regulator side or the bottle side?
> 
> If not, mix a bit of washing up liquid in water and put it on all the joints, put some pressure in the system and your should be able to spot the exact source of the leak as it will bubble away.



It's on the reg side...at least when I checked with dish soap yesterday morning. I will check everything again when I have the time, will also clean the diffuser. 



Tankless said:


> The issue was due to my Co2art Bazooka diffuser requiring higher pressure than the 40psi stated.


Mine (Pro-SE) doesn't go above 39psi when the adjustment knob is full open, yours must be Pro-Elite? I don't think I can go above 40psi.


----------



## Tankless (8 Mar 2020)

I have the Pro SE as well. I have an email from co2art stating that it can work safely up to 60psi (can't remember if they were referring to the diffuser or the regulator).


----------



## Sammy Islam (9 Mar 2020)

Majsa said:


> It's on the reg side...at least when I checked with dish soap yesterday morning. I will check everything again when I have the time, will also clean the diffuser.
> 
> 
> Mine (Pro-SE) doesn't go above 39psi when the adjustment knob is full open, yours must be Pro-Elite? I don't think I can go above 40psi.



I have the pro SE and it's max is about 40psi


----------



## Tankless (9 Mar 2020)

Tankless said:


> I have the Pro SE as well. I have an email from co2art stating that it can work safely up to 60psi (can't remember if they were referring to the diffuser or the regulator). View attachment 132259



I retract the 60 psi statement. I don't know where that number came from. This was what I was told by the support team when I was having issues:

 It is normal and completely safe to have your pressure up to 45, or even more PSI. As long as everything is functioning as you want it to, then it is ok. The equipment, including the diffuser, are able to handle the higher pressure setting.


----------



## Majsa (19 Apr 2020)

Well the tank has been running without CO2 for more than a month. CO2Art indeed recommended sealing the joint with teflon tape, but it didn't work out...something went wrong inside and when pressurising the system the working pressure went trough the roof, to the other side of the 0-pin  I sent the regulator back to CO2Art for reparation but with the current situation and all they are now sending me a new one, that's very kind of them. The tank has been doing surprisingly well without CO2, but it does look a little fresher and greener with CO2.


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (19 Apr 2020)

Majsa said:


> Well the tank has been running without CO2 for more than a month. CO2Art indeed recommended sealing the joint with teflon tape, but it didn't work out...something went wrong inside and when pressurising the system the working pressure went trough the roof, to the other side of the 0-pin  I sent the regulator back to CO2Art for reparation but with the current situation and all they are now sending me a new one, that's very kind of them. The tank has been doing surprisingly well without CO2, but it does look a little fresher and greener with CO2.



they are a great company. Sorted me out ASAP couple weeks ago


----------



## Toodogbob (9 Aug 2021)

Majsa said:


> Well the tank has been running without CO2 for more than a month. CO2Art indeed recommended sealing the joint with teflon tape, but it didn't work out...something went wrong inside and when pressurising the system the working pressure went trough the roof, to the other side of the 0-pin  I sent the regulator back to CO2Art for reparation but with the current situation and all they are now sending me a new one, that's very kind of them. The tank has been doing surprisingly well without CO2, but it does look a little fresher and greener with CO2.


----------



## Toodogbob (9 Aug 2021)

Hi my c02 art reg just did the same turned it on today and the working pressure went all the way round past max and I hadn’t  touched anything I panicked and turned it off quickly unscrewed the bubble count took it out side pluged it in and opened the needle valve full to vent pressure. I just felt like it could blow up not good. How’s your new one and did you know what caused it as I worrie this could happen again even if I get a new one


----------



## Majsa (9 Aug 2021)

Toodogbob said:


> Hi my c02 art reg just did the same turned it on today and the working pressure went all the way round past max and I hadn’t touched anything I panicked and turned it off quickly unscrewed the bubble count took it out side pluged it in and opened the needle valve full to vent pressure. I just felt like it could blow up not good. How’s your new one and did you know what caused it as I worrie this could happen again even if I get a new one



I’ve been running the new one since I got it and this hasn’t happened again. For me it happened straight after applying the Teflon tape, didn’t dare to try again!


----------



## Toodogbob (9 Aug 2021)

Majsa said:


> I’ve been running the new one since I got it and this hasn’t happened again. For me it happened straight after applying the Teflon tape, didn’t dare to try again!


Thanks I have sent c02 art an email today and aquarium gardens asked me to send it back to them so they could look at it but I just don’t want that one back it freaked me out watch the pressure going up that much


----------

